# Swift Sundance 630L



## christineofescrick (May 27, 2012)

I have had a Sundance 630L since May, I have spent seven nights in it, traveled 1200 miles in it! 600 miles of which have been traveling back to the dealer. The faults such as a leisure battery leaking carbon monoxide into the van, leaking rear window which soaked the seating. A bathroom door which opened of its own accord. engine mismanagement light which eliminated. A missing luton bed safety net, also missing end cap from kitchen area window. A inactive cigarette lighter/ electrical connection. A leaking fresh water tank, the driver's door cover falling off. A fresh water filler cap malfunction/ will not lock. Also a theford fridge which cease to work. The wardrobe door comes open while driving, the swift decals which have fallen off. A hole in the seat which we pointed out when we took ownership of the van. A bathroom shower which fell off the wall. All in he first three months of ownership of a brand new van! Do I want my money back, YES!


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Oh dear.What a terrible mish mash to befall you. I think I would take the van back to the dealer,demand my money back,and go buy a Bailey for £43k. This must be knocked on the head now as thinking how folk with terrible problems like yours have been treated, the longer this goes on,the less likely redress to your satisfaction will be. New Bailey, 6months ago, no problems YET. Please keep us informed of your progress. We really feel for you.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is the dealer putting these faults right? (and who is the dealer)
MrsBob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

here we go again, first post a rant about their problem van.No information about which dealer or what response they got from them, that of course is if they have contacted the dealer.
There are many things one can do in this situation.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

cabby said:


> here we go again, first post a rant about their problem van.No information about which dealer or what response they got from them, that of course is if they have contacted the dealer.
> There are many things one can do in this situation.
> 
> cabby


I know its a first post Cabby but she did say 600 miles done taking to and from the dealer so they have obviously made contact.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, yes coppo she did indeed, but there was no information about what the dealer has or has not done or offered to do.I have been in the same situation so can understand how she feels.I cannot offer advise of what to do without having the full story.
However, I can say that if this was bought using finance then she should contact them, as they will be the owners of the vehicle.
Trading standards can help, but do not expect to see any tooth marks.
you could take them to court for selling you a vehicle that contravened the sale of goods act. 

It took a year to get mine sorted out, then I part exchanged it.

cabby


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Swift !!!


----------



## christineofescrick (May 27, 2012)

Sorry about not putting dealer! This is my first post. The dealer is Lowdhams in Huddersfield. As we are from York it is quite a journey. The dealer has tried to sort things out, we got a temporary repair for the window which didn't stop the leak, then another 2 journeys for the repair to be properly done as they had to keep the motor home. The hole in the seat we informed them about straight away but the dealers are still waiting for a replacement from swift. The breaking point has been the fridge, my children were all ill when we went away last week, we realised the fridge was not working, we rang Lowdhams up straight away only to be told they need the vehicle a few days to monitor it before they can even order a new fridge and then it can take six weeks. Mind you they said the driver seat would be six weeks and we are still waiting.


----------



## christineofescrick (May 27, 2012)

Thank you all for responding with advice, it is much appreciated.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

until Carlsberg start making motorhomes we,er all going to have to buy a Bailey :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------

